# Johanni mouth Brooders



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok need some information while I search the web to find more information.

I think my female Johanni is carrying eggs in her mouth. She's been extra secretive always hiding. And I just now got a chance to see her, and it looked to me like she had a bulge (sack like) under her jaw and seemed to be constantly sucking in water.

I would love if she had some fry that would be awesome. Question what should I do to promote this and ensure the fry live? that is if she's actualy carrying the eggs?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh boy, she is holding. And looking at the picture for Male in breeding dress my boy is dressed to the T!

Follow the link and under the picture click the drop down and select "Female Holding" or "Male Breeding Dress".

Species Profiles -- Cichlid-Forum


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow that's awesome! I'm sure you will find the answers you need out there on the net somewhere.

Having zero experience with this all I can do is congratulate you, the proud parents and wish you the best of luck!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's a album of the pair. Mostly the mom but still she's the most important now.

Johanni Breeding pictures by mec102778 - Photobucket


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok so after completely destroying my cichlid tank to transfer the male and female to a holding bucket. Both are moved and starting to calm down in their new home while I see what happens with this breeding.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure how much help this will be,but on my mouthbrooding bettas,the male will hold pretty well,unless startled or unless feeding the first few days.They decide to swallow in order to eat,so everyone says not to feed the tank for about five days.Then once the eggs hatch,the chances of him swallowing is slim.

Like I said,may not help what with mine being bettas and yours cichlids,but there it is anyhow!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I read that the female will often starve herself or eat very little while brooding. Then once they hatch she will beging to eat more but still at times suck the babies back in untill they have completely lost the yolk sack. Once the yolk sac is gone they are on their own for the most part.

I move the male over only because I didn't whitness the actual matting so I want to make sure they were fertilized. day or two i'll move him back to the main tank so she can be in peace.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I see.Yeah the male macs will starve too if left too long with the females.They will breed him to death,lol.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Funny how in the human world that's a good thing...


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Maingano are awesome fish

If she has the eggs in her mouth they have already mated. They dance,she drops eggs, he fertalizes, she picks them up in her mouth. So no need to move the male


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Alasse said:


> Maingano are awesome fish
> 
> If she has the eggs in her mouth they have already mated. They dance,she drops eggs, he fertalizes, she picks them up in her mouth. So no need to move the male



Now that's a cheap date!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, mouth brooder......sounds like a good descriptor for my ex-wife.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

HA Ben!

Alasse, thank you. I can't tell if she does or not but she certianly has the throat sack. The male seemed to be kicking her butt in the holding bucket, so he is now back in the main tank and she is resting peacefully on her own. Hoping for fry that would be awesome!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Stupid bucket is stopping me from seeing the potential mommy. She's till not eating and no sign of life from babies.


----------

